
How to Set Up Continuous Delivery to Heroku - cZuLi
https://medium.com/@BuddyWorks/how-to-set-up-continuous-delivery-to-heroku-265cb0cd2033#.li9dmg20s
======
Hockey_Dino
Heroku + Buddy = Great combination!

------
xZhan3
How many users use Heroku? This is better than Github?

~~~
J0rdanVa1dez
yes. Heroku is not alternative for Github!

